# Pic of the Mini Proc



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

Nothing new...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

First pic I've seen that actually confirms the BCM 7418. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

This is the HDMI chip it uses in case anyone cares.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/CM2030-D.PDF


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is the pic. Let me know if you guys what pics of any other chips on the board.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

teklock said:


> Here is the pic. Let me know if you guys what pics of any other chips on the board.


Are there any fans inside the Mini, or is all cooling passive?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

No fans


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

With as hot as the temp is on the Mini it better not have a fan.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> With as hot as the temp is on the Mini it better not have a fan.


Not sure I understand your comment: Are you saying they run cool?

EDIT: I read you post in the other thread, and now I understand what you mean.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Not sure I understand your comment: Are you saying they run cool?


No I'm saying mine run hot. At least compared to my Elites. My Minis run between 47C and 50C. If it had a fan in it I would expect the MBT on the sys info page to be lower. Not that I'm worried about the temp it is at though. Both of my launch Minis have always run around those temps. They are a little higher when my indoor temps are around 77F instead of the 73F it has been lately.


----------

